# Personal Chef License California



## jewelsandaj (May 6, 2011)

Hi All, 

I'm seeking urgent advise on the requirements of a personal chef in California. 

Does anyone know how and where to obtain a Personal Chef License?

Also, what other legal requirements are necessary?

Thank you, 

JC


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

See response @ http://www.cheftalk.com/t/69285/personal-chef-license-california-2012#post_377627


----------

